# After Effects Hilfe - Key Frames & Fading



## reveal (8. März 2004)

Sooo.. ,
da ich so ziemlich neu bin in After Effects und ich einige Fragen habe ( die ich durch mehrmaliges problemen nicht beantworten konnte ) wollte ich mal schaun ob ich eventuell hier paar Antworten bekomme.

Also es dreht sich darum :

Ich würde gerne für Ein Clanvideo noch einige Effekte durch Fx hinzufügen.
Ich bin durch mehrmaliges Probieren & lesen von Tutorials auch nicht klargekommen.

Ich würde gern paar Effekte von Fx in einige Scenen hinzufügen.
Mich würde gerne Interessieren wie ich in die jeweiligen Effekte einzeln reinfaden kann. Das es ca. so am schluss aussieht.

! Scene fängt an normal -> nach 2 sekunden kommt der effekt reingefaded bis 5 sekunden dann fadet er wieder raus !

Dann würde mich gerne interessieren wie ich die komlette scene am Schluss rendere. Am Schluss rendert AfterFx ( 6.0 Prof tryout ) immer nur 9 Sekunden.
Er rendet immer nur 10 Zeitmarken im Kompositionszentrum.

Aber sobald ich keinen Effekt in die Scene hinzufüge rendert er die kompletten 26 Sekunden der avi.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen woran das liegt..
Vielleicht das es die tryout ist 

Bitte um Hilfe
(mein erstes Posting)

Mfg reveal


----------



## reveal (12. März 2004)

*Tutorials*

Oder bitte gibts mir 2-3 Links zu Tutorials wie ich in effekte reinfaden kann u.s.w
Und das mit dem Problem mit den 10 Sekunden.. thx im vorraus

mfg reveal


----------



## Erpel (12. März 2004)

Zu dem Faden:
Das ist ziemlich einfach, du musst einfach nur den "Visibility"-Wert animieren. (Kann auch sein, dass er Transparency heißt. oder Deckkraft, jeh nach Sprachversion)


----------



## trirondo (12. März 2004)

*effekte einfaden*

Hallo,

also,  in After Effects gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten Effekte einzufügen...

Die erste Möglichkeit ist, einen Adjustmentlayer (oder Einstellungsebene) zu benutzen. Dieser Layer ist dem ähnlich, den man auch aus Photoshop kennt. 
Er dient einzig und allein dazu Effekte 'zu tragen'. Der Vorteil einen Adjustmentlayer zu benutzen besteht darin, daß du die verschiedenen Overlay-modi (mulitply, add, screen, etc. )benutzen kannst oder deinem Effekt einen Alpha zuweisen kannst.
Außerdem hast du wie bei anderen Layern auch die Möglichkeit zu blenden, was ja glaube ich im Moment dein eigentliches Problem ist.

Die zweite Möglichkeit ist die Effekt -Parameter zu animieren. Bei einem Blur zum Beispiel von Blur 10 zu Blur 0.  

Die beiden Ergebnisse unterscheiden sich dann.  Es ist vielleicht noch anzumerken, daß ein Adjustmentlayer sich auf alle Layer auswirkt, die in der Timeline unter ihm plaziert sind.


Was das rendern angeht. 
Ich kann mir nicht genau erklären, warum dein Rendering sich anderst verhält, wenn du einen Effekt auf deinen Layer anwendest. Aber meistens passiert beim Rendern der Fehler, daß man im Ausgabemodul die Renderzeit nicht numerisch eingibt.  Also von 00:00:00 bis 00:26:00...  wenn du die Zeit nicht selbst angegeben hast, kann es passieren,  daß die Workarea, die du in der Timeline definiert hast, um dein Preview anzusehen, dein Rendering beeinflußt.
(-just in case: Mit B und N kannst du einen Bereich eingrenzen, um nur einen Teil deiner Animation als RAM-Preview anzusehen).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir einigermaßen helfen...


----------



## reveal (12. März 2004)

*Danke !*

Hat sich nun beides erledigt..
Sehr großes "Danke" an euch beide !


----------



## reveal (12. März 2004)

*Noch eine Frage..*

Ich hab jetzt doch noch ein Problem.. das mit der Scene funktioniert noch nicht richtig. Dazu hab ich jetzt mal 2 Screenshots gemacht die ihr hier sehen könnt.

http://www.ownitsch.com/afterfx.jpg
http://www.ownitsch.com/afterfx2.jpg

Da hab ich das Problem das er die Scene ( die fast 14 sekunden geht ) nur 7 sekunden abspielt.. wie bei bild 1 zum grünen strich..

Brauchde Dringend Hilfe


----------



## trirondo (12. März 2004)

Das liegt daran, daß After Effects aufhört dein Preview zu rendern, wenn dein RAM-Cache gefüllt ist... wenn du nicht gerade die gigantische 20 GB RAM Maschine da stehen hast, sondern 'an einem normalen' Rechner arbeitest, hört er irgendwann auf...

Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu umgehen ist, 

1. die Renderauflösung auf 50,25 etc. % stellen und die Auflösung auf halb, viertel etc,

oder 

2. ein RAM Preview rechnen lassen.
     zu finden unter Komposition /Vor-Rendern,  oder Composition / Make RAM-            Preview.


----------



## trirondo (12. März 2004)

*30 Frames*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen,

auf dem zweiten jpeg, das du mitgeschickt hast, steht die Framerate auf 30 Frames.

Sofern du nicht für NTSC produzierst, solltest du die Framerate unbedingt auf 25 umstellen, da sonst Probleme beim abspielen auftreten.

Falls du dein AFX erst vor kurzem aufgesetzt hast, schau unbedingt in

Datei / Projekteinstellungen  , daß die TimeCode Basis 25 Frames anzeigt

und in Voreinstellungen / Improtieren , daß er deine Sequenzen mit 25 Frames importiert....


----------



## reveal (12. März 2004)

*Sodele*

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe..
Hab jetzt alle hinbekommen.. ist ja eigentlich ganz leicht 

Danke Danke


----------

